# Pierre Dordin



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted to ask if anyone has read a book titled Pierre Dordin The Complete Fancier by Tim Lovel. I found a copy in Ohio but its $146. I don't want to spend the money if it not any good. I read the Pierre was so successfull that the Belgium race union drew the boundrys smaller just to keep him out .


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

all i know is that he was a great pigeon man and had good birds,well known around the world,good luck.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

I have this book and it’s an okay reference piece. Most of the information in it is well known now; widowhood, training young birds, feeding etc…, I don’t know if I’d pay that price for it. There are better more modern books out there that you can get for a lot less. Check out your local library if you don’t want to buy.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I check the library on Friday and they said they can't get it. I know most things in pigeons is well known , just thought there would be some useful ideas from one of the great Strain makers in the sport. I can't justify that much money if the book isn't that good.Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

LHL which books do you have that are better and I could get for less ?


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i heard that a book by' rotondo was really good not sure if spelled correctly. i was looking into getting a copy.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like Rotondo's book a lot of people think he is out dated, But I could care less what they think. If you do what he says in the book you will win. 
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have and like Rotondo's book too .I also have DR Colin Walker book The Flying Vet's Pigeon Health Management which is full of usefull information but the yearly planner is written for Australia not the US so the months do not match up. "Racing Pigeons" by David Glover and Marie Beaumont is a basic information book. "The new Winning " by Jin Wiley is okay too. I also have a borrowed copy of a book let by Henry W Sadewater Jr. "Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Your Racing Pigeons and then Some" He was a top grader of pigeons and it was said he could go into any loft and look through the birds and pick the best bird. Proven by the race records of the owner.

I was interested in the Dordin book because I have a Dordin pigeon and its the second bird I have that has feathered legs and wanted to know if that is a common thing with that blood.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I had some Dordin's about 25 years ago. They were large birds, and they were absolutely beautiful. There is a racer in Bronx, NY, which has Dordin's. His name is Marty McGinnis.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll have to look him up. Mine is a cross, Dordon on top and on the botton the grand Dam is a Sion/Meuleman cross to a Dordin. On the top side all Dordin , the Grand Sire also produced a AU Champion bird looks like in the late 80s.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sions have feathered legs


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

That explaines alot becauce the other bird I have with feathered legs has Sion blood in it.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I only know that because my grandpa had sions they never wowed me on race day like the janssens or hvr's but on the long ones they were usually there


----------

